# SHOOTING HIGH



## duckslayer54665 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello I bought A 935 flyway about 2 mounths. Went out duck hunting, and could'nt hit crap. tryed it out on papper. at about 40 yards. And shooting about 7 inches high. any thoughts on how to adjust, besides aiming lower. Hold a nice tight patern though with the patern master>


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

try different shells and/or a different choke


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

We are talking shotguns are we not? With a pattern that is about 30" in diameter......... I believe all shotguns are noted to shoot a little high at the 40 yard range, thus this is normal. 
Take the gun out to the range and shoot some clays, grousing, or whatever. What I am trying to say is get some use out of it and become accustomed to the feel and sight plane. If you worry about it, you will have no confidence, and every shot you take you will second guess.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Stocks that are too short will cause you to shoot high . High combs cause the gun to shoot to the left and/or high. A proper length of stock with a high comb is deliberately incorporated in trap guns, which are used on rising targets where the upward (forward) lead would normally obscure the target with the barrel end, and where shooting high automatically provides that extra forward allowance which is something you are apparently not looking for. If the stock can be shimmed to drop the comb, seems I recall someone saying the 935 came with shims/spacers, you should be okay unless the stock is to short for you in which case a slip on recoil pad might do the trick. Having said all that it may very well be you're simply not shouldering the gun right, maybe from habit of how you ised your older gun. May need to experiment a little.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

40 yards is not that far. Modified to modified full would do you well. BB, 1, 2, and 4 shot are good choices for ducks. I shoot a 3" 12 and shoot 2 3/4" though a full. The full is back in the days when I use to shoot a lot of geese and required somthing a bit better at 50+ yards. I also found that with the 2 3/4" works great for close range ducks. With todays speed shots I also have found a modified with 3" and 3 1/2" can be really good for jumping and decoying ducks. I know plenty of people that shoot 3 1/2" auto-loaders over decoys for ducks. It gives them the ability for range when sky busting is done, not that you have to sky bust. As far as the high shooting goes, you might want to look at your sights. I looked into those high vis sights but found that they were too big, coved the target a bit too much, and caused me to shoot under with my gun. Its that bit extra that I did not like. I took it off my gun and went back to my regular sight. Never had a problem again.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My 835 done the exact opposite! It shot about 8 inches low at 20 yards and about 2 foot low at 40 yards. My solution? Shotgun scope! Worked like a charm :wink: and now I can precision whack Mr. Longbeard. :sniper:

Try a taller front bead should bring your point of impact down some.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I tend to agree with gohon. I wonder if you are getting your head down on the stock. Probably not if the fit is off a bit. Try this... close you eyes and shoulder the gun quickly...... then open your eyes and see if you have the correct sight picture. Do this several times. All you should see is the bead and rib. If you see barrel the gun doesn't fit you quite right.

It has been my experience using this method that if everthing lines up correctly I can usually hit what I am shooting at If not I have trouble.

One thing I have really notice is with the lower end O/Us on the market very few seem to fit me properly. I found a nice trim light weight tri star in 20ga that really caught my eye but unfortunately the stock or rib would need some modification to fit me.


----------

